# Still confused about (2x) (3x) on top and on bottom



## glovera (Dec 13, 2012)

I asked this once before, and I had some really great people post to the comment but I am still confused as to where, for example, 2x roc/ruby on bottom and all that lingual comes from. Can someone help me with this please!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That means the dog shows up that many times on the top or bottom of the pedigree.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

^Right. When people inbreed/linebreed, you will see the same ancestors repeating in the pedigree. If I were to say my dog is 5x Jeep -- just an example, I don't know if she is or not -- that means Crenshaw's Jeep appears 5 times in her pedigree. Sometimes, if we're talking about gamebred dogs, it can refer to how many times the dog has won a match. But with the kind of pedigrees you're talking about, it's more likely to be repeating ancestors than match dogs.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=96484

Just looking at the first 4 gens

3x NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTY, 2x TAYLOR'S/BARAJAS' BOO BOO, and 2x GOTTYLINE'S 21 BLACKJACK


----------



## glovera (Dec 13, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=96484
> 
> Just looking at the first 4 gens
> 
> 3x NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTY, 2x TAYLOR'S/BARAJAS' BOO BOO, and 2x GOTTYLINE'S 21 BLACKJACK


Ok, I will take a look at your link and see if I can get the hang of it! Thanks so much!


----------



## glovera (Dec 13, 2012)

bahamutt99 said:


> ^Right. When people inbreed/linebreed, you will see the same ancestors repeating in the pedigree. If I were to say my dog is 5x Jeep -- just an example, I don't know if she is or not -- that means Crenshaw's Jeep appears 5 times in her pedigree. Sometimes, if we're talking about gamebred dogs, it can refer to how many times the dog has won a match. But with the kind of pedigrees you're talking about, it's more likely to be repeating ancestors than match dogs.


Thank you for the info. I know the one I have now is Heavy Razors Edge, 2x gotty....but the on top and onbottom part....is that the parents like...on top is the mothers side and on bottom is the fathers side?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Top is the male, bottom is the female


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Is that your dog's ped Bullygal posted or was she using it as an example?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Nah, I just picked the first Gotti dog's ped that popped up. Figured it would be full of "linebreeding"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BullyGal said:


> Nah, I just picked the first Gotti dog's ped that popped up. Figured it would be full of "linebreeding"


Thank goodness! That ped is horrid.... So relieved that isn't your dog.


----------

